# Only 18 and have IBS-C , 11 months now, about to give up please.



## Jessie Brookes (Jul 15, 2015)

This may be long so please please please bare with me, I need all the help I can get because I'm soon going to give up.

THIS IS MY STORY.

I am 18 years old and living in Sydney, Australia.
I lived with my nan when i was younger as my parents worked very early, so my nan brought me up, taught me everything a mother would teach you, she was my bestfriend, my mum, mainly my hero. Last year, my parents hid from me for 3 months my nan had cancer and had a serve heart attack, I believed she would make it through because she was a fighter but sadly she was put into the icu ( intensive care unit) she was not able to breathe on her own but the doctors told us she would get better. I didn't attend school for 2 months and this was all during my HSC ( I was in year 12, hsc is a test everyone does to determine whether you can go to University or not easily) as I was at her bedside everyday/night. The next day my father called me telling me that my Nan was not going to make it but she had woken up and told my dad she wanted to see me before she goes. Everyone left the room and it was just my nan and me and I had to watch her die with my own eyes as they turned her life support off infont of me. After my nans death, I had entered a huge depression and suddenly became very constipated, I had tried to commit suicide due to IBS-C and was hospitalised for many days and this is when my ibs-c journey began. Doctors give you the same medicine and I do not want to live on laxatives or enemas as this is not a healthy alternative. I want to go back to the life i had, I want to be happy but the only way I can be happy is by controlling my IBS-C. The only way i can go toilet is by having a cigarette. I do not want to do this for the rest of my life because i will soon have cancer myself.

if anyone could even reply, or anything it would mean more to me then you would know, I just can't do this anymore, please someone help me.

I


----------



## Luckyjfl (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Jessie,

I just come on here myself not too long ago for a bit of help. Alas, although I had lots of people reading my story, none took the little time to even send me a message of support of any sort. I guess I was a bit disappointed. But, WTH, I still decided to read as much as I could of the stories of people who made a little difference to their IBS problem. I know I am what you might call an Oldie at my age, but this IBS makes no difference about age. I have decided to try out one Guys result. He used Akaline drops in water in the morning and Probiotic capsils , which was one a day. Now, I am prepared to try anything , which might help relieve my IBS. I have to say though Jessie, it does not seem like anyone throughout the blooming world has any idea how to get rid of IBS permanent. That is sad, but it is Not the end of the world. I just thought I would share with you my experience so far, and by God, if this does work, I shall get back to you asap and let you know, ok. I am prepared to try this method for about a month. All the best for now.

Luckyjfl


----------



## Jessie Brookes (Jul 15, 2015)

Luckyjfl said:


> Hi Jessie,
> 
> I just come on here myself not too long ago for a bit of help. Alas, although I had lots of people reading my story, none took the little time to even send me a message of support of any sort. I guess I was a bit disappointed. But, WTH, I still decided to read as much as I could of the stories of people who made a little difference to their IBS problem. I know I am what you might call an Oldie at my age, but this IBS makes no difference about age. I have decided to try out one Guys result. He used Akaline drops in water in the morning and Probiotic capsils , which was one a day. Now, I am prepared to try anything , which might help relieve my IBS. I have to say though Jessie, it does not seem like anyone throughout the blooming world has any idea how to get rid of IBS permanent. That is sad, but it is Not the end of the world. I just thought I would share with you my experience so far, and by God, if this does work, I shall get back to you asap and let you know, ok. I am prepared to try this method for about a month. All the best for now.
> 
> Luckyjfl


Thankyou so much for taking your time to read and show support ! I hope you fix your ibs, we are all in this together. Please get back to me and let me know how it goes for you! always here if you need to chat


----------



## Luckyjfl (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Jessie,

I will of course let you know how I get on. By the way, the one thing I forgot to mention to you was, to try and keep a day to day diary of what you eat etc. I only started doing this recently myself. It is recommended by a lot of people and Doctors. I have to admit, it took me ages to actually get down to starting it. I was going to just write it in a book, but on second thought, I decided to set up a day by day diary on my pc. It is pretty easy to set up as well.

This is one of the links for a free copy of this daily dairy program : http://www.winsite.com/Home-Education/Calendars-Planners/IDailyDiary-Free/.

All the best for now.


----------



## Shamim (Apr 20, 2016)

For couple of years I was suffering from genital ittch. I was prescribed with antifungal drug but no cure. tried every medicine for (tinea Cruris, yeast, jock rot, jock itch) but nothing worked. Back in my mind (is IBS related with genital itch)? So people may think this is absurt, how can ittching be related to IBS but well I thought it can be, I was thinking like this, because I noticed lower abdomen pain even with empty stomach. Why am I suffering from abdomain pain with no stool in my system? Something was infecting my colon and stomach. Miracle Happened I started taking drug for herp virus (genital herp). I noticed my IBS got better with drug ( not cure) as there is no medicine to cure herp, so I started chewing five olive leaf four time a day which is said to cure herp. Thanks to Allaha (Almighty) I am completely cured, no IBS no food allergy. 
My doctor said my discovery is new to medical world, no one has ever thought herp can be a major cause for IBS, usually 50 percentage of world poulation is infected with herp virus but not everyone suffer from IBS. 
Please check herp virus if you suffer from IBS, if you dont have herp drinking 2 litre of water early in the morning will cure IBS... I pray for all of you,


----------



## itsbex (Apr 30, 2016)

Luckyjfl said:


> Hi Jessie,
> 
> I will of course let you know how I get on. By the way, the one thing I forgot to mention to you was, to try and keep a day to day diary of what you eat etc. I only started doing this recently myself. It is recommended by a lot of people and Doctors. I have to admit, it took me ages to actually get down to starting it. I was going to just write it in a book, but on second thought, I decided to set up a day by day diary on my pc. It is pretty easy to set up as well.
> 
> ...





Jessie Brookes said:


> This may be long so please please please bare with me, I need all the help I can get because I'm soon going to give up.
> 
> THIS IS MY STORY.
> 
> ...


First off, you're both amazing. Just FYI, in case you forgot for a second.

Would definitely recommend the food diary thing! I did that for 3 months, I just carried a little moleskin notebook around, and it helped me figure out what types of food were causing what. Once I figured out my own set of food rules things got a lot easier and i hope the same for you! Keep on keepin' on! You are so right, we're in this together. <3


----------



## Luckyjfl (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Itsbex, great to get some support. Glad to hear you are managing your IBS ok. All the best.

Hi Jessie, so far so good. I had only one day with a bit of IBS, since I started to take the probiotic and Akaline drops. I am still keeping a diary. I think I know why I was a bit bad the other day. I took my last fruit corner yoqurt, the night before after dinner. So, I have decided Not to take them any more. I have started on a yogurt called " Actimal which has the probiotic in it, It has a special name but to be honest with you I forget what it is called. Hang on, I just remembered it. It is called Lactobacillus. If after about a month it is still working, I shall continue with it and the Alkaline and probiotic tabs once a day. Oh by the way, I have decided to knock the white bread on the head and try whole meal brown brown bread instead. How are you yourself, Mate. Any improvement in you condition. All the best for now.


----------



## peppermintandvinegar (Apr 17, 2016)

Jessie, I'm so sorry to hear about your nan. It's hard to lose someone you love. I don't want to imply that I know what you're going through, but I have a bit of personal experience that might help. My grandmother is also an incredibly important person in my life. A few months ago she was in the hospital with a serious condition. I was by her bedside for several days because it wasn't clear that she would make it. She was able to come home from the hospital in the end. But a few days after I had one of the most painful attacks of IBS-C to date. I've had this condition for almost 8 years now and I thought I had it under some control, but the stress of being in the hospital and the fear of losing a loved one really brought it back with a vengeance.

I needed extra emotional support because my body reacted in strange ways to extreme stress. I got my pain under control after I worked with a Cognitive Behavioral Therapist who gave me strategies to deal with fear, grief and anger in healthier ways. I highly recommend this as a way to help cope with IBS, especially after a stressful experience.

Also, maybe try switching out that cigarette for a cup of coffee? It's a quick and dirty kind of fix that you shouldn't rely on, but it helped me out when I had nothing else.


----------

